# Gif Bearbeitungsprogramm



## MrBean1 (7. März 2005)

Hi! Ich suche nach einem Programm mit dem man Gifs "auseinander nehmen" kann. D.h. das man die einzelnen Bilder aus denen das Gif zusammengesetzt ist bearbeiten kann und anschließend nach dem Bearbeiten wieder zusammensetzten kann? Weiß jemand wo ich sowas finden könnte?


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. März 2005)

Das bekannteste ist wohl Adobe ImageReady (wird mit Photoshop "geliefert"). 
Auf der Adobe-Seite kannst du dir, meiner Meinung nach, auch eine Demo (voll funktionstüchtig, 20 Tage) runterladen


----------

